# Quartet 12H vs. Quartet 12B?



## MightyM (Jan 3, 2010)

So I'm looking to add a small, musical sub to supplement my good old Adire 281's that I built a few years ago and recently bumped into the CSS sub designs. The TRIO12 driver peaked my interest and I'm seriously considering ordering one of the Quartet12B/H kits, but I'm not sure what the sonic differences between the BASH amp and the HPSA amp really are. The docs/info on the CSS site is pretty sketchy when it comes to the Quartet12H kit and I was curious if anybody had any additional info to help clarify things? The Quartet kits look like pretty slick packages and it would be great to know more.

Thanks!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The difference between the amp's is the HPSA has a Parametric Equalizer while the Bash amp doesn't. The Quartet12H sub design and cabinet construction is identical to the Quartet12B other than the different cutout size for the amp.


----------



## MightyM (Jan 3, 2010)

I suspected as much, but wanted to confirm with somebody that knew better than I did. Thanks for the info.


----------

